# Help! Sulmet Overdose!



## Ramiro (Oct 8, 2007)

I gave some pigeons to a friend of mine a while back and a couple of weeks ago he told me they had really watery green poop. I gave him some sulmet and told him how much to use and for how long. I went to see his birds the other day and while some looked perfectly healthy and normal, several seemed kind of sad and one in particular looked like it was about to die, very lethargic and it was being kept alive by handfeeding it peanuts and water through a tube. They were no longer as vigorous as before especially during feeding time, they weren't completely stuffing themselves either and were leaving food left over, something they would never do when perfectly healthy. I suspected he overdosed the sulmet, and he did. He gave it to them for too long. Is there anything I can do to counter the effects of the sulmet overdose or do they just need some time for it to get out of their system? I told him to get some charcoal (carbon) from the petstore and add it to their grit, figuring it wouldn't hurt and maybe it would soak up some of the sulmet. 

Thanks a lot for your info!


----------



## Ramiro (Oct 8, 2007)

I didn't know overdosing it was so dangerous until I got home and looked it up online, unfortunately I couldn't find anything that told you what to do in case of an overdose.


----------



## Ramiro (Oct 8, 2007)

I just did a little more research on it and I don't think I'll ever use sulmet again. There are other much safer options out there...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How much did he give them, and for how long?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

There should be a 1-800 number on the container of the manufacturer. Are you in Massachusetts? I seem to think you are. If so, you could call Tufts veterinary college and ask them.


----------



## Ramiro (Oct 8, 2007)

I told him 2 tbsp/gallon for 2 days and then half that for 4 more days. He didn't measure though he just kind of eye-balled it so I'm guessing 2 tbsp or maybe more were used per 1/2 gallon of drinking water (we use milk jugs with a hole in the middle so they hold half a gallon). He didn't cut the dose either and it was used for 10 days... Is it too late for them? I am in MA and will call Tufts tomorrow...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You can try calling poison control. I honestly don't know if it's too late.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ramiro .. what did you find on-line .. please post the links that have both informed and concerned you. Yes, it's possible for Sulmet to be toxic in overdose cases, but I'm not completely sure that's what you have going on. Members .. go do you own research, please, before we become all gloom and doom here.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ramiro,

Regardless of whether it's an overdose or not .. lots and lots of fluids will flush out the system .. that means you've got to tube or syringe fluids .. the charcoal will also work BUT it's got to be in the system long enough to bind the drug and then pass through .. I think you've missed the window of opportunity on this. Lots of fluids would be my take on it and also posting the links that you found about the toxicity. All MIGHT be OK

Terry


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Start giving them Electrolytes to fight the dehydration and the weaker ones need to be kept warm. Hand feed them too. Hope they get better soon.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> Ramiro .. what did you find on-line .. please post the links that have both informed and concerned you. Yes, it's possible for Sulmet to be toxic in overdose cases, but I'm not completely sure that's what you have going on. Members .. go do you own research, please, before we become all gloom and doom here.
> 
> Terry


No gloom and doom on my part,Terry. I honestly don't know and I haven't personally been able to find much information except that it can be toxic. Birds being treated with Sulmet are often lethargic by day 5 of the treatment, which should be the final day. Take the treatment to 10 days and I can understand his concern. 
Other than that, I can't find anything.Tuft's would sure be able to answer Ramiro's questions and he is lucky to have it so near by.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It's hard getting through to the right person to answer your questions at night at Tufts. You get a recording, and even if you press 1 to get to a person, half the time, they don't know any answers, and can't get you through to the right department. You'd have to call during the day time. Somtimes at night, they tell you if it is a small animal emergency to call this other place, and they give you a number. They might be able to help, but it wouldn't be Tufts answering your questions. They're one of the best, but much easier to reach before 5:00 pm. Didn't used to be so hard to reach the right person over there.


----------



## Ramiro (Oct 8, 2007)

http://www.shagbarkbantams.com/page2.htm

I can't remember where some of the websites were but this was one of them...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Have you brought the birds home with you? How many are affected?


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*sulmet*

Ok now I am really lost,I fould sulmet used for cattle and the dose went, one pond sulmet/gal, three fluid ounces of this 12% solution/100pounds of weight for the first day and 1.5 fl oz for the next three days no more then four days.
Now if I am remotly close, that is about .o35 grams/ gallon/ pound. maybe sombdy else can help me here but I see that as being no more then one teaspoon/gallon for pigeons and this still leaves me in the air as to how many fluid onces / day / pound, and is it still no more than four days?

I have heard of people using pig wormer on pigeons at 1 teaspoon/ gallon and just leave this as there drinking water the same myth goes for using bleach the same way. I think I will let nature take its coures in view of the results already posted. I am sure one way or another these would solve the problems in the loft but I do not want it empty.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Ramiro said:


> I told him 2 tbsp/gallon for 2 days and then half that for 4 more days. He didn't measure though he just kind of eye-balled it so I'm guessing 2 tbsp or maybe more were used per 1/2 gallon of drinking water (we use milk jugs with a hole in the middle so they hold half a gallon). He didn't cut the dose either and it was used for 10 days... Is it too late for them? I am in MA and will call Tufts tomorrow...


IF it is the sulmet that has caused this The birds will recover now that it has stopped. You probably need to give probiotic to help gut bactiera to return to normal. The question is what happened that the birds need sulmet. That may still be a problem in some. IF they were getting a higher dose. THEY would have also started throwing up grain they ate. As over med would have caused them to. The birds at times of extend med doses even get say a little drunk acting Stumble some less active. BUT often recover. YOU could even give brewers yeast tabs at least 1 per bird for 5 days. The med should work out of the system in say 3 days after use BUT residual effects in the gut May take say 10 days to rebalance. And if the birds say are drinking more they will have wetter droppings. The green though is something to watch.


----------



## Ramiro (Oct 8, 2007)

Ive been giving them water with electrolytes for a couple of days now but they seem to be getting better, most act normally as if nothing happened, while the one who looked like it was about to die has started to eat and drink on her own again. She still sits with her feathers fluffed out but at least is responsive and is interested in food again. I will give them some brewers yeast and probiotics now, hopefully they will all make a full recovery.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Ramiro said:


> Ive been giving them water with electrolytes for a couple of days now but they seem to be getting better, most act normally as if nothing happened, while the one who looked like it was about to die has started to eat and drink on her own again. She still sits with her feathers fluffed out but at least is responsive and is interested in food again. I will give them some brewers yeast and probiotics now, hopefully they will all make a full recovery.


I am glad they are doing better. Sounds like they will make a full recovery.

Reti


----------

